# On my way now, give metips and info!



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey guys,


So finally my Green Card got approved and we land in Salt Lake City on Sunday the 16th of September!
Booked a flight a bit later so I can go hunting here at home for a bit, both upland game and some big game, moose!


But what I'm looking for is tips and information for hiking/fishing/hunting Utah.


1. Water filter/purifier. What works? I drink a lot of water being outside and it's a lot hotter in Utah than here, so what works? Don't want to carry too much water since it seems like you guys have plenty, lakes and streams.


2. Backpack. Pretty sure I'm going to get a HPG Qui-ya, really like what I've seen about it. Where can I find one to check it out closer?


3. Rifles and handguns. Over here I hunt with a 22 Hornet for small game and a .308 Winchester for big game, really like both calibers. What gun shops do you recommend for hunting rifles? Handguns I have a feeling is easier to find... 


4. Tent and sleeping bag/pad. Bringing a tent with me, a small 2-person tent, lightweight and easy set-up. But what about a good, lightweight sleeping bag, recommendations? For sleeping pad I'm looking at the closed cell foam pads, just because I've had blow-up ones fail on me in the field, not fun.


Not sure I'll manage any hunting this fall season, but I'd like to hit some areas with my dog to see if he manages to find some grouse or the likes. But if anyone need or want a buddy to go for a day or to use as a pack mule, I'd be glad to follow! No need for meat or money, just to tag along and see how it works in Utah.


Take care guys and dolls, and good luck on the trails, hunting!
I'm super excited and will be there soon!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Seww will be more prepared than most of us when hitting the hills!

I have a Katadyn Vario filter. It works great. But I only use it when we pack out on the desert for overnight trips. For all our day trip stuff i just pack a handful of Gatorade bottles.

Good luck!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Where are you coming in from?

If you don't already have a big game permit, your choices will be very limited for this year. If you aren't already a resident, your choices will be very expensive this year.

Always a good place to hunt varmints, rodents, birds, etc. We have a number of seasons coming up that you may/should be able to take part in.

22 hornet and .308? Those will work fine for just about anything you'll find around here. Some will argue that it is not enough gun for Elk and/or Moose but I would disagree. Many, many, many threads on this forum about "proper" calibers for game...-O\\__-

As far as gun shops go...we have MANY good places to buy a capable rifle and/or handgun. Anything from an off the shelf rifle at Wal-Mart to a custom built job..not hard to find.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Look into the Ruger SR22 pistols. Very light weight to carry with you, super cheap to shoot a lot of and very accurate / reliable. Dont use it to stop bears though 


-DallanC


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Haha thanks! I just happen to have a lot of stuff and have no reason to get rid of it all so, it's coming with me!

Read about the Katadyn, will look closer to it.
I hate carrying water, just heavy and when there is water around, I feel dumb. &#128578;



PBH said:


> Seww will be more prepared than most of us when hitting the hills!
> 
> I have a Katadyn Vario filter. It works great. But I only use it when we pack out on the desert for overnight trips. For all our day trip stuff i just pack a handful of Gatorade bottles.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Coming in from overseas! Moving back to Utah with the family. Wife is from SLC and I studied at USU but am Swedish.

I have no permits and no residency yet. Looking into small game this season, unless I tag along with someone.

The .308 is one of the most common calibers here for moose, but many also use 30-06. Just a bit too big for my taste.
Love the Hornet, shot it today and have the upland game premier on Saturday! Excited!

I know my father-in-law is into guns and both sons are in the military so they probably have some good place.



KineKilla said:


> Where are you coming in from?
> 
> If you don't already have a big game permit, your choices will be very limited for this year. If you aren't already a resident, your choices will be very expensive this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Is that a 22 LR caliber pistol?
Would like a bit more power than that &#128578;



DallanC said:


> Look into the Ruger SR22 pistols. Very light weight to carry with you, super cheap to shoot a lot of and very accurate / reliable. Dont use it to stop bears though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

